# Ondulação Grande em Sagres - 22-12-2019



## ecobcg (23 Dez 2019 às 11:41)

Fotos da manhã de ontem em Sagres. As primeiras fotos retratam o perigo e a incúria em que muitas pessoas incorrem, na busca de uma fotografia. As restantes tentam dar uma ideia do poder da ondulação que se sentiu no local.

Vídeo com esta ondulação, pode ser visto aqui:


----------



## Toby (23 Dez 2019 às 15:15)

ecobcg disse:


> Fotos da manhã de ontem em Sagres. As primeiras fotos retratam o perigo e a incúria em que muitas pessoas incorrem, na busca de uma fotografia. As restantes tentam dar uma ideia do poder da ondulação que se sentiu no local.
> 
> Vídeo com esta ondulação, pode ser visto aqui:



Bonita , quase como a Nazaré 
Boa festa


----------



## ecobcg (23 Dez 2019 às 22:58)

Toby disse:


> Bonita , quase como a Nazaré
> Boa festa



Obrigado!  Boas Festas também!


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Dez 2019 às 23:58)

Obrigado, que belos momentos.
Essa zona tem um potencial brutal para ondas enormes neste tipo de tempestades.


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Dez 2019 às 09:15)

Conheço muito bem a região, e já assisti a isto ao vivo nesse mesmo local. Não me espanta nada estes registos face aquilo que era previsto. Muito obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## ecobcg (24 Dez 2019 às 12:25)

Muito Obrigado e Boas Festas!  



Aristocrata disse:


> Obrigado, que belos momentos.
> Essa zona tem um potencial brutal para ondas enormes neste tipo de tempestades.





Jorge_scp disse:


> Conheço muito bem a região, e já assisti a isto ao vivo nesse mesmo local. Não me espanta nada estes registos face aquilo que era previsto. Muito obrigado pela partilha!


----------

